# Kim's freaky mini bulk and cut log's



## kim (Nov 14, 2004)

Hi Everybody's, well it seem that I already knows alot of you, Girls and Guy's.
I already apolozige for my english, well it is not my first language and sometimes, well, I need my dictionnary.

Quick Stat of me:

5'6" - January start at 160 pounds - End of my cut November 2004.
My BF right now as per my Omron (took male BF - female BF - doing an average an subtract 1% from it) So my BF is 14.3% as per this morning.

Weight: 124.4 pounds
Lean Body Mass: 106 pounds
BF%: 14.3% (Omron)
Fat: 17.8 pounds.

RMR: 1060 calories a day
BMR Evaluation: 1,484 calories a day
My Evaluation of calories need for adding, well muscle mass is: 1,800 cal/day

I have been doing alot of Math's since my last 2 days, and reading alot regarding the best way of adding muscle mass without fat.  So during all my cut, I did always went out of complex carbs for my last 2 meals and this has been working good for me.  So I decided that I will follow a 40% protein - 30% carbs - 30% fat. Which will bring me at 180gr/prot/day - 135gr/carbs/day and 60gr/fat/day.  My protein is about 1.7gr as per my LBM and OH well, Carbs, seem to be at 1.1g for my body weight.  I did question my self alot regarding my daily carbs and try to figure alot of maths in regard with it. I guess, I will see while being on the road, how it will be working for me. I might be scare that carbs may be low. But Oh well, it's my first experience with a muscle mass programs. SCARY, well I feel a little anxious about everything.

Thank's to Man in Black for his great articles "Figure Calorie needs-packing on muscle". So much reading for me.  But I have worked all my plan with his approach. So I'm looking or will try to be looking for:
3 meals - protein/carbs (fat less then 5 grms per meal)
3 meals - protein/fat (Carbs less then 10grms per meal)

I did already wrote and calculated all those 6 meals.  What a big Job to be on target.  Gosh, I think I will eat the same dawm menu all weeks. I will have to work on planning other menus, but what a job it was for me for a start.

They is so great people here and I know that alot of you can help me to achieve some of my goals, SO PLEASE, don't be SHY to tell me what I'm doing wrong or right. EMMA, if you have time for me, I will appreciate big times.  And all other girls, you are all great.

Supplements:  well creatine is new for me. Am I freaking. Well, I think that the Creatine that I bought is okay.  It's Swole 2, the guy's from my fitness store told me that this one will not make me bloated so much.  Oh well, I guess I'll see while being on the road.  I intend to start with 3 grams a day, after my PWO.

For The rest of my supplement, I am taking: L. Glutamine, Whey protein, Chronium picolinate, Good Multivitamin - Ester C vitamin and I did have the L. Carnitine but never took some yet.  Well is it a good thing to add the L.Carnitine. DUNNO

In regards with my weight training, I will follow Gopro workout so: P/RR/SS.

I will be training 4 days in the row.  I know it's not good and that I should be taking a break after my first 2 days, but due to my job, it's the only way I can make it.  And weekend, OH well, I can't really train during my weekend.

It seems that I will focus more on my lat's, shoulder's and quads/harmstring.

Did I said that I hate doing abs. Well I hate it. And cardio, OH well, not my fav as well, but I'll probably do 1 or 2 times HITT per week.  During all my cut, I did not really do alot of cardio's, mostly 2 times a week 20 min HITT and few times, 3 times a week.

Well, wish me luck, 42 year's old and looking to be top shape, and just looking for eventually competing.  Maybe in a year or so.  Who know's.

Tomorrow, Freaky day for me. Yes eat more. Crossing my finger's, It's gonna be such a different challenge.

Now will hae to prepare all my meals for tomorrow.

Hope everybody is having a great day.


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 14, 2004)

G'luck


----------



## bulletproof1 (Nov 14, 2004)

bon chance


----------



## Jeanie (Nov 14, 2004)

good luck!  You already look great so I know you can do it!


----------



## kim (Nov 14, 2004)

Thank you for the nice welcome.    Jeanie, I just love your pics down your signature. WOW, good job. Make sure, I'll take a look at your logs.

OH well, I try to change my pics into my AVA, but I screw it up 

I'm so clueless with all those things, I try to resizing some pics, but just can not make it. I guess I'll learn. All my pics seems to be to large.


----------



## kim (Nov 15, 2004)

Monday 15th -2004

Stat as per this morning:

122.6 pounds
BF 14.4% (Omron)

So I'm starting with this morning stat to track my BF.

HOW WAS MY EATING PLAN TODAY

Multivitamin - 600mg Esther C - 200mcg Chronium picolinate - 4.5g L.Glutamine
Meal 1: 32g oatmeal, 50g chiken breast - 4 white.
Meal 2: PWO Whey Shake, 48g oatmeal, 1/2 banana
3g. Creatine - 600mg Esther C
Meal 3: 3oz chicken breast, 1/2 cup brown rice, 1/2 cup brocoli
Meal 4: 106gr salmon, 1 cup skim milk Lactose free - 14 almonds, 1/2 cup spinach
Meal 5: 4 oz chicken breast, 20ml UDO'S blend oil, 1 cup lettuce, 1 medium tomato, balsamic vinegar
Meal 6: 3/4 cup cottage cheese, 10ml UDO's blend oil
3g Creatine, 4.5g L. Glutamine

INTAKE TARGET: 
Protein 181.8g
Carbs 136.8g
Fat 62.3g
Calories: 1,834

WORKOUT OF THE DAY

LEGS WORKOUT - FOCUS ON HAMSTRING
SDL: 80x10-1, 90x10-1, 100x7-1, 100x6-1
Seated leg curl: 50x6-1, 70x5drop45x3-1, 60x6-1
Leg press (Hamstring focus) 135x8-1, 185x8-1, 225x8-1
Lunge DB: 15x10-1, 15x10,1

CALVES:
20xbw-1, 25xbw-1, 30xbw-1

TRICEPS:
CG Bench press: 45x6-1, 55x6-1, 60x6-1
Skull Crush: 30x6-1, 30x6-1
Kick Back: 7.5x10-1, 10x8-1.

I decided to workout my triceps with no chest or shoulders day. To be able to concentrate more on them. Gotta built that little V-shape for them.

Water Oh God Yes, I drank alot of water, I'm now up to 3.5 liter and will got 4 liter before going bed. With that creatine, well I'll be drinking and drinking, that's for sure.

So pretty good days for a start bulking mass.


----------



## DFINEST (Nov 15, 2004)

Maintain your effort, focus and discipline...
Your goals will be reached before you realize it


----------



## bracewater (Nov 15, 2004)

wow your meals are very clean.  I'm trying to get there.  this is the first time I have tried anything like this and I really need to get to the store to make it work for me  

 Looks like a great plan to me


----------



## kim (Nov 15, 2004)

DFINEST said:
			
		

> Maintain your effort, focus and discipline...
> Your goals will be reached before you realize it



That's what I intend to do, I try to focus so much.  The best ever thing that I am now sticking on is preparing my meals for 2 days in advance.  Everything is already pack into freezer ziploc.  It's alot of discipline pouaching everything in advance, well I pouach everything, chicken breast, trout, tuna, salmon.

But how true you are by saying : EFFORT, FOCUS AND THE THOUGHEST ONE DISCIPLINE, well regarding all planning meals.

Thank's for supporting me into my logs.


----------



## kim (Nov 15, 2004)

Thank's Brace    I think it's clean but let me tell you that on my saturday night    PIZZA,PIZZA  and Good Red wine.  If I can stay clean on 6 days, watch out the freeday.


----------



## BritChick (Nov 15, 2004)

Good luck!


----------



## kim (Nov 16, 2004)

Tuesday.

It's crazy how I can be running with everything, job, house, work school, training. God Dammit, aren't we strong girls to deal with everything. I guess we are all super women,And this week with my jobs, it's crazy, alot of driving to meet customer's and having all my meals in my car  not so relaxing. Anyhow, here is what happen today:

EATING PLAN

Multivitamin, 600mg Esther C, 200mcg Chronium Picolinate, 4.5g L. Glutamin.
Meal 1: 6 white, 7 almond, 32g oatmeal.
Meal 2: 120g tuna, 3 onces Yams, 1/2 grapefruit, 7 almonds.
Meal 3: PWO, 1 scoop Whey, 48g oatmeal, 1/2 banana
3gr Creatine, 600mg Esther C
Meal 4: 2 onces chiken breast, 1/2 cup brocoli, 1 cup skim milk lactose free, 12.5ml Udo's blend oil
Meal 5: 4 once Top Sirloin Steak, 2 cup lettuce, 1 medium tomato, 12.5ml Udo's blend oil, balsamic Vinegar.
Meal 6: 3/4 cup cottage cheese
3gr Creatine

ADDITIONAL
3.5 liter water
1/2 diet pepsi
2 candies sugar's free

TOTAL INTAKE OF TE DAY:
Protein 171gr
Carbs 138gr
Fat 53gr
Calories: 1,713

WORKOUT

Okay, all data is in my car, and it's right now 11:00 pm and I don't feel like going outside, but will resume.

BACK WORKOUT
PULL-UP 3 set (2 pull-up + 3 negatif pull-up)
WG LAT PULL DOWN
BENT ROW
WG SEATED ROW

So I only target 1 body part today. God Dammit, my legs are so sore from yesterday's trainings, it's killing me. I can hardly climb the stairs at home. Real BAD DOMS.

Time to go bed.


----------



## kim (Nov 17, 2004)

Wednesday,

Okay, what's about me today. No need to said that I run like a dummy. Today I haven't been able to have my 6 meals, So I hate over my MBR, but not like I was looking for. I think I will need to have my breakfast at 6:00am, before going into the shower's. So I need some more adjustments, to meet my goal. Any how here what's happen today with:

*EATING PLAN*
Multivitamin - Ester C - 4.5g L. Glutamine, 200mcg Chronium picolinate
Meal 1: 6 white, 7 almond, 32g oatmeal
Meal 2: 120g tuna, 3once Yams, 1/2 grapefruit.
Meal 3: PWO, 1 Scoop whey, 48g oatmeal, 1/2 banana
3g Creatine - Ester C
Meal 4: 6 onces Sirloin Steak, 2 cup lettuce, 10ml Udo's blend oil, 1 medium tomato, balsamic vinegar
Meal 5: 1 cup cottage cheese, 1 teaspoon of NPB
4.5g L.Glutamine - No creatine tonight, I took it too late.

*INTAKE OF THE DAY:*
166.3g Protein
129g Carbs
43.4 Fats
Calorie: 1,572

*ADDITIONAL*
5 liter water
1/2 diet pepsi
2 coffe

If I can not make it with 6 meals, oh well, I should make it, just have to take my first one at 6:00am, but if I see that I can not make it, I will have to raise protein/carbs for each meal.

*WORKOUT TRAINING*:

*SHOULDER'S*
Military press DB
8/6/6 - 20/25/25, I just try the 30 pounds, but gosh I will have need something like 27.5 pounds. No weight like this unfortunatly.
Up Right Row
8/6/6 - 40/45/45
Lateral Raise
6/6/3 12.4/15/15
Front Raise12/12 - 7.5/7.5


*BICEPS*

Barbell Curl: 4 x 45 + 4 partials - 5 x 40 pounds + 2 partial
6 x 35 pounds.
Concentrated curl: 10/10 - 10/10
Small workout here.

Hum... Pretty tired with all my running, but still happy with the day. Hope to have a great day tomorrow.


----------



## kim (Nov 17, 2004)

Wednesday,

Okay, what's about me today. No need to said that I run like a dummy. Today I haven't been able to have my 6 meals, So I hate over my MBR, but not like I was looking for. I think I will need to have my breakfast at 6:00am, before going into the shower's. So I need some more adjustments, to meet my goal. Any how here what's happen today with:

EATING PLAN
Multivitamin - Ester C - 4.5g L. Glutamine, 200mcg Chronium picolinate
Meal 1: 6 white, 7 almond, 32g oatmeal
Meal 2: 120g tuna, 3once Yams, 1/2 grapefruit.
Meal 3: PWO, 1 Scoop whey, 48g oatmeal, 1/2 banana
3g Creatine - Ester C
Meal 4: 6 onces Sirloin Steak, 2 cup lettuce, 10ml Udo's blend oil, 1 medium tomato, balsamic vinegar
Meal 5: 1 cup cottage cheese, 1 teaspoon of NPB
4.5g L.Glutamine - No creatine tonight, I took it too late.

INTAKE OF THE DAY:
166.3g Protein
129g Carbs
43.4 Fats
Calorie: 1,572

ADDITIONAL
5 liter water
1/2 diet pepsi
2 coffe

If I can not make it with 6 meals, oh well, I should make it, just have to take my first one at 6:00am, but if I see that I can not make it, I will have to raise protein/carbs for each meal.

WORKOUT TRAINING:

SHOULDER'S
Military press DB
8/6/6 - 20/25/25, I just try the 30 pounds, but gosh I will have need something like 27.5 pounds. No weight like this unfortunatly.
Up Right Row
8/6/6 - 40/45/45
Lateral Raise
6/6/3 12.4/15/15
Front Raise12/12 - 7.5/7.5

BICEPS

Barbell Curl: 4 x 45 + 4 partials - 5 x 40 pounds + 2 partial
6 x 35 pounds.
Concentrated curl: 10/10 - 10/10
Small workout here.

Hum... Pretty tired with all my running, but still happy with the day. Hope to have a great day tomorrow.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 18, 2004)

Hey Kim!! Good Luck reaching your goals!! I think I've seen you on Complete Fitness, but I'm not sure.


----------



## kim (Nov 22, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Hey Kim!! Good Luck reaching your goals!! I think I've seen you on Complete Fitness, but I'm not sure.



Hi Ncgirl, Well I don't know about Complete Fitness but glad having you in my progress logs.


----------



## kim (Nov 22, 2004)

*MONDAY*

*EATING PLAN OF THE DAY*
Multivitamin - 600g Ester-C, 3 gram Creatine - 4.5g L. Glutamin, 200mc Chronium Picolinate.
Meal 1: 6 white, 2 tspoon flax seed grinded, 32g oatmeal
Meal 2: PWO 1 scoop whey shake, 49g oatmeal, 1/2 banana
4.5g L Glutamin, 600g Ester C
Meal 3: 5 oz steam trout, 1/2 cup brown rice, 1/2 brocoli
Meal 4: 1 cup cottage cheese, 1 teaspoon Natural Peanut Buter
Meal 5: 4 once Sirloin steak, 2 cup lettuce, 10ml Udo's oil Blend Choice, 1 medium tomato, 1 cup cucumber
Meal 6: 1/2 cup cottage cheese, 10ml UDO's oild blend choice
4.5g L. Glutamin, 3 gr Creatine

*INTAKE OF THE DAY*
Proteine: 181.4g
Carbs: 151.3g
Fat 56.8g
Calories 1,841.

I'm pretty happy with my eating plan of today. So I got my first meal at 6:15 am. Much more easy to be in targets.

*WORKOUT OF THE DAYS*

*SHOULDER'S*
Military press 8/7/7 - 20/25/25
Up Right Row: 8/6/8 - 40/50/40
Lateral Raise: 10/10/9 - 10/10/10
Rear shoulder's, 2 movement in one, don't know what's the name of that exercices: 10/10/10/ - 5/5/5

*BICEPS*
barbell curl: 8/6/8 - 40/40/30
Hammer Curl: 7/10/8 - 20/15/15
Concentrate curl 10/10 - 10/10


----------



## kim (Nov 23, 2004)

What the hell is going on.  I'm supposed to bulk, well try to add lbm while controlling my BF and it seems that this morning I went from 122.6 pounds  last week to 120.8 pounds this morning with 13.7%BF (As per my Omron)
And I am eating pretty dawm more then when I was on my cut   
I went to 1310 calories a day to 1,750 to 1800 calories and I'm still dropping weight and body fat.

Anyhow here is what happen with me today:

*TUESDAY*

*EATING PLAN*
Meal 1: 4 once chiken breast, 32g oatmeal, 2 teaspoon of flaxseed grinded
Meal 2: 3.5 once chiken breast, 1/2 cup Kidney pudding beans
Meal 3: PRE-WORKOUT 1 scoop whey, 1/2 banana, 16g oatmeal
Meal 4: POST-WORKOUT 1 scoop whey, 100gr frozen raspberries, 16g oatmeal.
Meal 5: 4 once sirloin steak, 10ml udo's blen oil, 1 medium tomato, 1/2 cup of mix brocoli and cauliflower.
Meal 6: 1/2 cup cottage cheese, 1 teaspoon of NPB

*INTAKE OF THE DAY:*
190.4g Protein
139.5g Carbs
46.3g Fat
Calories: 1,736

*WORKOUT OF THE DAY*

*LEGS WORKOUT*
Full Squats: 10/8/8 - 95/145/145
Deads: 8/8/8 - 50/70/80
Hacks Squats: 8/8/8 - 90/140/160
Smith Rack Machine, Reverse Lunge: 8/8/8 - 95/95/95

Note: I was looking for the last exercice for doing some box lunges, but at the gym, there was no box lunges. But I don't regret the choice of my last exercices. I think I never felt my hamstring working so much. Really spot targetting and feeling it like crazy.
After that workout I was all weat.

*TRICEPS*
Overhead cable extension: 12/8/8 - 20/30/25
Skull: 10/7/8 - 20/30/20
Dip with assist machine: 10/8/8

Triceps feeling all pump.

I'm pretty sure that tomorrow I will feel really sore, I am already feeling that my muscles are crying.


----------



## Egoatdoor (Nov 23, 2004)

kim said:
			
		

> Wednesday,
> 
> 
> WORKOUT TRAINING:
> ...


Hi Kim, I know your frustration. More gyms should have 2 1/2 pound increments with their dumbbells. One I used to go to did, all the way up to 37 1/2 and it was great. Not where I am at now though. I'm getting stuck now with side laterals seated because going up another 5 pounds is causing too much cheating, while the lighter weight seems to easy as I can do 15 reps without a big problem.


----------



## Egoatdoor (Nov 23, 2004)

kim said:
			
		

> What the hell is going on. I'm supposed to bulk, well try to add lbm while controlling my BF and it seems that this morning I went from 122.6 pounds last week to 120.8 pounds this morning with 13.7%BF (As per my Omron)
> And I am eating pretty dawm more then when I was on my cut
> I went to 1310 calories a day to 1,750 to 1800 calories and I'm still dropping weight and body fat.
> 
> ...


Hi Kim. I think your carbs are too low and this is the major part of the problem. 1 gram per pound which is what you have been consuming is very low to be eating on a consistent basis if you are trying to gain some size, training so hard and heavy, plus also appear to be under some outside stresses such as at work. Your calories may also need to be boosted because you are burning so much energy, but I would first increase your carbs, especially on workout days and in your pre and post workout meals.


----------



## kim (Nov 24, 2004)

Ego, thank's for your imput.

So if I resumed my first week and 1/2 from my switch from cut to bulk here is what have been happening with me since I decided to started adding mass.

Start at 122.8 pounds - Bf 14.4% (omron) and after a week 1/2
End at 120.6 pounds - BF at 13.7% (omron)  

I make an increment of 20% from my BMR which gives me around 1770 to 1800 calories a day.

I was having  3 ways of thinking regarding my bulk, doint it with 40/30/30% ration, which I'm currently doing.  I did choose that one for a first bulk because of the way I have been reacting with my cut and without knowing if I'm really carbs sensitive, I though that this one was the one to go and by doing it like this I thought that it  will be much more easy to control  my bf%. Is it too soon to switch everything.  It seems that I'm already at 1.7 to 1.8g protein in regard with my LBM with those percentage and roughtly to 1gr to 1.2g carbs sometimes.  I though that I could have success with those percentage.

What if I choose:

35/42/23% it will give me 156gr protein so 1.5g as per my LBM
                it will give me 184g carbs so 1.5g as per my BW
                it will give me 46gr of fat

or if I choose

35/50/15%  it will give me 156gr protein so 1.5g as per my LBM
                 it will give me 221gr carbs so  1.8g as per my BW
                And fat will give me 30gr a day.

Big difference of carbs in regard with 35/42/23 and 35/50/15 and what have have been currently doing around 135grms carbs a day.

I'm just wondering which one will be less risky for adding lbm and of course what I'm really looking at is my BF%.  I don't mind gaining something like 2%BF more but I'm not looking for adding muche more body fat that those 2%.

Ego, you said that you will keep my protein as it is right now    so around 180 gr a days with give me 1.7 to 1.8g as per my LBM and raised my carbs. 

Do I really need to keep my protein to that level or getting into the others formulas, will be okay, but with the others formulas, my protein will be dropping.

I lot of mental math's works but I like it and want to make it the best.

Thank's for any help from everybody's.


----------



## jstar (Nov 24, 2004)

Hi Kim!

I just want to say you are doing a fantastic job! 

I see you are like me with the numbers and calculations but it doesn't have to be some complicated. If you are losing weight eating 1700-1800 calories per day then go up to 1900-2000. I would add carbs as already suggested, especially to your pre and post w/o meals since your muscles are ready to absorb those carbs right after. Keep your 1 cheat meal a week and eat clean the rest of the time. I know you might have reservations with increasing your calories this high because you think you will add fat but you won't add much at all. It is necessary to do this to gain muscle. Try this for a week and take your bf and weight again next week. If you are still not gaining enough slightly bump up your calories again.


----------



## kim (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi JStar   Thank you for your great imput and I'm happy to see that I'm not the only dummy working on my math's    I just can't help about it, I think I'm becoming excessive sometimes, but it always keep me really motivated.  I will follow your advise and will make some little increments.  

And You are right for a first bulk, I DON'T WANT TO ADD TO MUCH FAT    I think I will be able to deal with 2% raise of fat, but not more.

*SO UPDATE OF YESTERDAY  *  

So yesterday was a day off for me in regards with my weight training. My butt is sore from my last workout. I did always hate doing lunges, but I just love my new reverse lunges on the Smith Machine racks. Well it has target what I was really looking for.  the butt is hurting   and just under the butt as well    So I'm pretty happy about being sore over there.

So today my eating plan was...... Okay....., not like I was looking for it, because I skip my 6th meals   so it just show off on my calories intake and I have got 1 meal MRP, It was making a real, real long time that I haven't eat one's. YUMMY  it was.

SO HERE WHAT HAPPEN TODAY 

Meal 1: 100gr chicken breast, 32g oatmeal, 2 teaspoon of flaxseed grinded.
Meal 2: 3.5 onces chicken breast, 1/2 cup brown rice
Meal 3: 1 MRP
Meal 4: 4 onces sirloin steak, 100gr shrimp, 10ml UDO'S blend oil, 1 cup mix brocoli and caulflower, 1 medium tomato
Meal 5: 50gr High Protein cheese, real low fat (2gr)

INTAKE OF THE DAY

Protein: 174g
Carbs: 109.2g  Pretty, really to low here
Fat 41.4g
Calorie: 1,505

BOOOOOOoooooooooooooooo to those calories intake.


----------



## kim (Nov 25, 2004)

So today, THURSDAY.    I can said that I'm pretty happy with everything today. My workout and my eating plan.  Yep the Girlie here    hate much more and was not afraid to add some carbs to my pre-workout, post- workout, and eventhough the meal after my PWO    
Was pretty dawn good. And I think I was needing them because Charlie's well the bad troll who came to visit me every months    is here today and with a big reveange.

*SO HERE WHAT'S HAPPEN*:

*WORKOUT*

*BACK*
Pull-up WG with assist machine: 10/10/8 bal.weight to help 95/125/110
Cable Straight arms pull down: 12/8/8 - 20/30/25
Seated row CG: 10/5-3/10 - 50/75drop60/45
Bent Over Row Barbell: 10/10/8 - 30/40/50
Hyperextension no weight: 10/10/10 - nw/nw/nw

*CHEST*
Flat bench press (smith machine) 8/5-3/8 - 95/95drop85/85
Incline press (smith machine) 10/8/10 - 65/65/65
Incline Flys W/A-twist: 12/12/10 - 5/10/15

*EATING PLAN OF THE DAY - WELL WHAT I ALL EAT  *  

Meal 1: 5 white, 1 whole egg, 32g oatmeal
Meal 2: PRE-WORKOUT: 1 scoop whey, 150gr frozen raspberries, 48g oatmeal
Meal 3: POST-WORKOUT: 1 scoop whey, 1 banana, 32g oatmeal
Meal 4: 1 cup cottage cheese, 1/2 cup Kidney Beans pudding
Snack 5: 21 almonds
Meal 6: 3 once sirloin Steak, 3.5 once Chicken breast, 1 cup lettuce, 10ml UDO's blend oil, balsamic vinegar, 1 medium tomato

*INTAKE OF THE DAY*

Protein: 190.1g
Carbs: 207.3g
Fat: 51.6g
Calorie: 2,053     
Breakdown: 37/40/23 - 1.8g protein/LBM - 1.7g carbs/BW

So cheer's on that day,


----------



## jstar (Nov 26, 2004)

kim said:
			
		

> So today, THURSDAY.    I can said that I'm pretty happy with everything today. My workout and my eating plan.  Yep the Girlie here    hate much more and was not afraid to add some carbs to my pre-workout, post- workout, and eventhough the meal after my PWO
> Was pretty dawn good. And I think I was needing them because Charlie's well the bad troll who came to visit me every months    is here today and with a big reveange.
> 
> *SO HERE WHAT'S HAPPEN*:
> ...




Your best day yet! Great pre and post w/o meals too


----------



## kim (Nov 26, 2004)

Thank's JStar, I'm pretty happy with my day YEA   BUT I consider that it was not perfect because not enough veggies as I am supposed   
Was pretty easy to get some more carbs.

So *FRIDAY UPDATE AND WEEKEND*

Today's Friday, so it's cheat day's.  Update from this morning as usual friday, weight scale didn't move but Bf % drop again.

Weekend Update: Yahoo, going to the cottage tonight for the whole weekend. It makes almost 2 months for me that I didn't went, so I'm pretty looking for it. Gonna go skin the Bear   that my husband catch up and recuperate the grease for leather treatment and hair as well. Good stuff. It's gonna be my second animal skin. First one was a wolfe.

Hope Everybody have a good weekend.


----------



## kim (Nov 29, 2004)

*RECAP OF THE WEEKEND*

  Okay, not really happy of my self because I have been bad with my eating all weekend  So eventough I want to add more LBM, and I'm able to take 7 to 8 pounds more, well I don't want for sure the bad fat that will came with my body weight raise  Maybe 2 day's won't be an issue, but I think I have been too bad with my eating choice of this weekend and I don't want my brain and mind to think that I will allowed them to eat those scrapt things..    I'm working so dawn hard that all the scrapt food at the cottage that the Hunter's bring's will go to the garbage. Gotta clean the food overthere. There is no temptation at home, so watch out the cottage clean up on food on my next weekend   

*MONDAY UPDATE*

*WORKOUT OF THE DAY*

Today's I work my shoulder's in the gym, but all my data is in my car and I'm too lazy to go outside to take them. My workout was really good, working with shoulder's press machine, lateral raise, front raise and lying delt raise.

*MEETING WITH MY NEW PT*

Today's I have met and talk  with my new Personal Trainer's, Mr. Jimmy who is preparing his self for Montreal Bodybuilding Competion in next May 2005. So he will gave me my new program's workout this Thursday's. He took a look at my pics and will be working in regard's with my weakness body part. So he want's to work harder with my shoulders, he said he want them bigger, he said that he will make me train hard with my abs    I HATE IT, I HATE IT, and he promissed that in 2 months, I will see a teardrop in my quads  He doesn't really want me to get bigger everywhere but he would like to add some mass into my quads. So if I understand rougthly his plan attack for my legs, eventually, he will add a 10 minutes bicyle after my legs workout He want a clean definition muscle and work to separated my muscles , not really bigger but quality muscles he said.   

He will prepare my self for the next March 2005 competition fitness, that's what he said and he said that I might be okay for it    and if ever I'm not too bad, bodybulding Competition in May 2005 if he think's I'm okay, if I'm not ready, he thinks that next year might be okay. But I think I'm not ready for bodybuilding competition, no big muscle enough anyway.

Anyhow, I'm not telling my self that I will do March 2005 competition, I will still continue to work hard and follow his advise, and If I ever feel I'm ready, that my mind is ready too and this is really what I want, I will do it. So I'll be preparing my self for that competition or for my trip to Cuba for Next March 2005 and if everything seems to be okay, well I'll probably do that competition. But for now, ONE DAY AT THE TIME, and no stress, no nothing, just feeling happy with what I am currently doing and time's will tell.

He was really happy to see that  my knowlege about nutrition was great. So he said at least we won't have to go through all that process. But he wants me to bring him my eating plan weekly, so he can be able to put and eyes on it and make some corrections if correction are needs. He has a special way of having his shake after his PWO  Carbs first only (high pics) then 30 minutes after, protein shake only, no carbs.   So no risk that protein will be breakdown into glucose while I'm completly depleted after my workout. Seem to make sense in a way, avoiding protein to be brokedown into glucose, but I'm already mixing everything together.  *WHAT IS HIS SCIENCE BEHIND ALL THIS*

Anyhow, it will be great working with someone, who seem to have already achieve a great shape and who is conscious about his nutrition and could be having different way of thinking. Letting my mind open in regard's towards his experience, I think that I would befenit from his experience.

So, I'll keep working hard with him and will see what will happen in 4 months, competition or not, it is okay with me, as long I'm feeling happy with my self, body and mind and achievements.

*EATIN PLAN TO BE UPDATE TONIGHT.*

Ok So since I'm feeling a little blah... today I did not do any maths and here is what happen:

Meal 1: 1 whole egg, 5 white, 32g oatmeal
Meal 2: Pwo: whey shake, 1/2 banana, 32 gr oatmeal
Meal 3: 106gr salmon, 1/2 cup mix brocoli and cauliflower, 10 ml Udo's blend oil
Snack 4: 28 almonds
Meal 5: 8 oz sirloin steak, mix salad, 10 ml Udo's blend oil, 1 medium tomato, cucumber

And I am still feeling blah.....   it's one of those day, that I can explain, feeling blah and tired. well feeling for doing nothing at all. WELLL................a BLAH DAY.....................


----------



## dalila (Nov 29, 2004)

kim said:
			
		

> *BACK*
> Pull-up WG with assist machine: 10/10/8 bal.weight to help 95/125/110
> Cable Straight arms pull down: 12/8/8 - 20/30/25
> Seated row CG: 10/5-3/10 - 50/75drop60/45
> ...



Hi Kim, I haven't posted before in your journal but I've been reading it . You are doing really well!! Great stuff! 

there is just somethign I don't understand - how come your offsetting weight on assisted pull ups ( back training) reaches 125lbs? You don' even weigh that much, right? Or am I reading it wrongly?


----------



## kim (Nov 30, 2004)

dalila said:
			
		

> Hi Kim, I haven't posted before in your journal but I've been reading it . You are doing really well!! Great stuff!
> 
> there is just somethign I don't understand - how come your offsetting weight on assisted pull ups ( back training) reaches 125lbs? You don' even weigh that much, right? Or am I reading it wrongly?



Thank's Dalida fo the pull ups, well it's my real first time I was doing pull ups with assist machine because at the other gym there were no machine like that and the only thing I was able to do is 2 sad pull up and all the rest all negatif pull-up  

So that's why with my second set of pull-ups with 125 pounds it was so easy, easy, easy to do    now I understand how it works.  So it mean that I have to take a weight under my body weight   

So thank's for visiting and don't be shy if you see something weird to let me know


----------



## kim (Nov 30, 2004)

*TUESDAY UPDATE*

*WORKOUT LEGS - CALVES*

Leg press: 12/12/12/12/12 - 135/155/165/175/175
Leg curl: 12/12/12/12/12 - 50/65/80drop/65drop/50
Front Squat: 12/12/9 - 30/30/30
Sissy Squat: 12/12 - nw/nw
Leg extension: 40/40 - 30drop till complete/30drop till complete
Calves leg press: 20/20/15/15 - 50/50/110/110
Seated Calves: 15/15/15 - BW +20pds/Bw+20pds.

I just hate doing the front squat. First I have to hold the bar in my arms, and it has been scratching all my arms as well, did not like my form, it was a pain,   so I decided to switch to Sissy Squat wich I love and love because it is hurting so much. MASOCHISM   

*WHAT I HATE TODAY*

*Meal 1*

6 white
32g oatmeal
1 tspoon flax seed grinded

*Meal 2
PRE-WORKOUT*

1 Scoop whey shake
1/2 banana
32g oatmeal

*Meal 3:
POST-WORKOUT*

1 Scoop whey
1 banana
32g oatmeal

*Meal 4:*

1 cup cottage cheese
100gr frozen blueberies

*Snack 5:*

14 almonds

*Meal 6: * 

4 one Sirloin Steak
1/2 cup brocoli
1 medium tomato
10ml Udo's Oil Blend choice

*Meal 7:*

1/2 cup of cottage cheese
1 teaspoon of NPB

*CALORIE INTAKE*

173.1g protein
189.6g carbs
46.5g fat
Calorie: 1,869
BREAKDOWN: 37%/41%/22%. - 1.7g prot/lbm - 1.5g carbs/bw

I'm very happy with my day, I do have alot of energy and eating so much calories begin to be much more easy for me and it is much more easy as well to plan my day's. What a big difference being on a cut at around 1,310 calories and now eating over 1800 calories a day.

It will be nice experiencing the other side of the fence.


----------



## kim (Nov 30, 2004)

And it will be nice if I can be able to send a picture from my webshots into my gallery   which doesn't work anymore   and what ever I'm doing to get there  it is just not working.

1) From my webshot I copy the url and paste it where it supposed to be going and there is no way   IT IS NOT WORKING   At least it will be great having my dummy face into my Ava


----------



## simbh (Nov 30, 2004)

Try just uploading your picture to IM itself , if you already have it on your computer. If you only have it on the web , save the picture on your computer then upload it to IM . Thats what I did and it works fine.

Good luck // Bonne chance with youre goals 

I said bonne chance , since I saw someone who said it . If youre french great , if not , ah well


----------



## kim (Nov 30, 2004)

Merci beaucoup Simbh

And yes I'm a real french speaker, that's why I'm probably all    stuck with all those written things in english    When you said to send my url to IM, I guess you mean sending an e-mail to the moderator with my url.  See how hard it could be sometime's catching everything people said to me.    but my english is getting better.

My picture is too large, I go to my paint shop into skew and strech and I don't know what the hell % I should enter, I try everything and GodDammit I'm stuck, stuck, stuck. I save everything with new %, download in my webshot, put when I paste everything, I'm always too large,   Hopefully not my body   but everything is too large, I just can not get the right sizing.  Sorry for venting or rambling but I'm becoming weird    with it, really weird   

So if I understand I e-mail IM which is I guess Iron Magazine moderator and they will fix it for me.

Is that what you mean.


----------



## kim (Nov 30, 2004)

I'm sure I'm not catching you well, you said IM if you have it on your computer, well my picture are on my computer and my webshots     Okay if I'm making my self crying, I hope I will make at least some people having good laugh at my self


----------



## dalila (Nov 30, 2004)

Hi Kim, 

Hope you've managed to figure out the photos thingy... I am thinking they are probably just too big..?

As for the assisted pull ups, yes the more weight you add the easier it is, cuz you are actually lifting your weight minus the weight you select on the assisted machine. You are strong, if you can do 2 unassisted pull ups, then on this machine try only like 30-40 pounds assistance for reps, and see how it goes from there.


----------



## simbh (Nov 30, 2004)

Bin , de ce que jai pu comprendre kim , tu as la photo sur un lien internet. Si ca ne marche pas , download la photo sur ton ordinateur . 

Pour faire cela , tu click sur la photo avec le bouton de droite et tu fais save picture as.

Ensuite , tu vas dans ta fiche(profile) et tu vas dans My gallery. Ensuite , tu cliques sur upload photo et tu choisi la photo que tu as sauvegarder dans ton ordi.

Si ton probleme est de reduire une photo pour la mettre dans ton avatar , tu peux me lenvoyer et je peux te la reduire , ca me prendrait 30 secondes , c pas difficile a faire et je le ta renvoirait.

J'espere que ca ta aide


----------



## Egoatdoor (Nov 30, 2004)

kim said:
			
		

> *RECAP OF THE WEEKEND*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Kim. He seems knowledgeable and the shoulder emphasis is good from my perspective. I also think your lats need to be bought out a bit wider also, but that's just my opinion.

I'm confused when you say "fitness competition" Is that fitness or figure? If its fitness, have you done gymnastics in the past? Fitness has a heavy emphasis on gymnastics and if you have not done this, four months is a very short period of time to prepare. I definitely think you could be ready for a bodybuilding contest by May especially if you working with a good trainer. No, you are not ready for a high level national competition, but you could definitely win or be very competitive in a local open or Master's contest.


----------



## kim (Dec 1, 2004)

dalila said:
			
		

> Hi Kim,
> 
> 
> As for the assisted pull ups, yes the more weight you add the easier it is, cuz you are actually lifting your weight minus the weight you select on the assisted machine. You are strong, if you can do 2 unassisted pull ups, then on this machine try only like 30-40 pounds assistance for reps, and see how it goes from there.



Thank's Dalila for the explanation regarding assist pull ups, it was really my first time doing it with those kind of machine, and I wasn't able to figure out how it does really work. So I will try like you said 30-40 pounds.

I love my new gym so much, there are so many tools, many great machine that were lacking from the other gym's.


----------



## kim (Dec 1, 2004)

simbh said:
			
		

> Bin , de ce que jai pu comprendre kim , tu as la photo sur un lien internet. Si ca ne marche pas , download la photo sur ton ordinateur .
> 
> Pour faire cela , tu click sur la photo avec le bouton de droite et tu fais save picture as.
> 
> ...



Bonjour Simbh, your french are really, really great   and  I feel great that if I'm stuck sometimes with my english, I can be able to count on you, but I don't want to bug you as well.

It is all about resizing my pictures, it's complicated for me, I go in paint shop where is skew/ strech and attributes as well (it's all in english)   So I have been fitghing to get some % reduction or some number into attributes with no success   So I'm gonna e-mail your my url, but if you have some quick tips to give me as well, I would like eventually to add some other pictures but I don't want to bugg you too.

Many thank's


----------



## kim (Dec 1, 2004)

Egoatdoor said:
			
		

> Hi Kim. He seems knowledgeable and the shoulder emphasis is good from my perspective. I also think your lats need to be bought out a bit wider also, but that's just my opinion.
> 
> I'm confused when you say "fitness competition" Is that fitness or figure? If its fitness, have you done gymnastics in the past? Fitness has a heavy emphasis on gymnastics and if you have not done this, four months is a very short period of time to prepare. I definitely think you could be ready for a bodybuilding contest by May especially if you working with a good trainer. No, you are not ready for a high level national competition, but you could definitely win or be very competitive in a local open or Master's contest.



Good Morning Ego

I also think that my lats need to be a little wider, but he said no, but he said that the big works has to be done with my shoulder's, my rear deltoid are lacking so much I guess  

And he seem to have we work hard with my abs, aren't abs are make into the kitchen and nice with only with a low %BF. I know I did lack by the past with them, it's my fault, but I'm really curious to see what will be his program for me. For a quick understanding, I'm feeling that he'll make we works my abs every 2 days.  

Fitness Competition, dancing, gymnastic and everything    No, No, No, if I ever competed a day, I want to be judge only with my achievement from my body, muscle and definition. I'm not Nadia Commennecy    Only rolling on the foor I'm all  dizzy   like an old Mama.

I'm very anxious to see his program for me, That guy's is having some gear and he is training 3 hours in a row into the gym, no cardio, that's what he told me, Not about the gear but about his training, and he mention quickly to my self that some little gear, can not do harm if it is well taken     He is freaking me at the same times, and aks if I was able to train around 2 hours, so I clear him that 1hr to 1hr15 minutes is the max I would allow my self to the gym.  

So I'm anxious to received his program, well happy to be working with someone who have better experience of me, but at the same time's it is freaking me a little, just the way I see how he is working.  I guess it will be a great experience.

I do agree with you, If I do ever competed in a near future,it will be in novice bodybuilding, something local and master's class for where I am right now with my achievement.  So I'm gonna clear with him what is his competition in March, If it is something like Gymnastic, Nadia Comenenci, being judge because of my hair color and the color of my bikini and all those things.  GOOD BYE, FITNESS COMPETITION. That's not what I'm looking for.


----------



## simbh (Dec 1, 2004)

No problem kim. Plus , today I have another day off of school ! 2 days in a row  Just Private message me the url and give me your email so I can send them back to you .

Bonne journee


----------



## kim (Dec 1, 2004)

Oh Great Simbh, I e-mail you right away with the URL.  I take the URL from my webshot's cause I can not find the URL from my computer, I'll e-mail you 2 pictures, it might be there in a few seconds.


----------



## simbh (Dec 1, 2004)

Ok , I got it and I ajusted everything . I just need your email adress because those pictures are on my computer and not on the web since I dont have a web hosting company.


----------



## kim (Dec 1, 2004)

I sent you my private e-mail Simbh


----------



## simbh (Dec 1, 2004)

kim said:
			
		

> I sent you my private e-mail Simbh


Yep , I got it ... I sent you your pictures resized to your email 

Enjoy


----------



## kim (Dec 1, 2004)

Yep, enjoy   don't ask me how I made it, but I'm trying so many things that I'm all mix up anyways.  Many thanks Simbh    for the resizing and I'm still an elliot with everythings    I think I'm gonna buy a great book for dummies    wich explain everything for me.

Yep I definitvely need a great book explanation for me


----------



## kim (Dec 1, 2004)

*Wednesday*

Okie Dokie, What' about me today, so no training it's a day brake, I'm already sore from my legs workout from yesterday    So I'm happy about it.

Finally, I spend alot of time trying to send some pics into my gallery with the help of Simhb, Once again many thanks.  And      I am able now, well I think to resize some pictures alone.  I use my Nikon programm from my digital camera, so there is a place I can resize pictures, I did it   

My eating plan so far   I was so busy trying to understand all those resizing that I forget to eat but here what's happen.  

MEAL 1

6 white, 32g oatmeal, 2 teaspoon flaxseed grinded

MEAL 2

1 cup cottage cheese
100gr frozen strawberries    

MEAL 3:

1 whole wheat bread
106 grm salmon

MEAL 4  

2 glass of red wine  
4 onces sirloin steak
1/2 cup mix brocoli and califlower
1 medium tomato

MEAL 5:

dunno

I'm out of everything cottage cheese, white eggs    and I'm sure I wont feel like eating salmon tonight, but I do have some tofu    but I don't want to mix some carbs with it at night   Oh gosh what will I do tonight for my last meal.

Hum... not a good plan eating for today, I'm out from almost everything, will try to do better tomorow.


----------



## Egoatdoor (Dec 1, 2004)

kim said:
			
		

> I also think that my lats need to be a little wider, but he said no, but he said that the big works has to be done with my shoulder's, my rear deltoid are lacking so much I guess


Do not be afraid to speak your mind to him on this matter if you feel really strongly about. If both of us are thinking the same thing in regards to the lats, that must mean there is some substance to the argument. I saw the relative lack of wdith right away in your rear view pictures you posted before, so it seems to be an obvious potential weakness and believe me I know from my own experience that when you diet down and all the surface bodyfat is trimmed away, any weaknesses you have in muscle symmetry will become even more glaring.

Remember that you are the one PAYING HIM, you are the client and it is his job to satisfy you. There is no reason that he cannot put some emphasis on the lats as well at the shoulders. A good trainer also has to be a good listener and if is not going to listen to what you have to say, then he may not be the right trainer for you, regardless of his credentials as a bodybuilder. 


> And he seem to have we work hard with my abs, aren't abs are make into the kitchen and nice with only with a low %BF. I know I did lack by the past with them, it's my fault, but I'm really curious to see what will be his program for me. For a quick understanding, I'm feeling that he'll make we works my abs every 2 days.


You are right. Six pack abs are almost solely a function of a low bodyfat percentage and to some extent your diet. Until you start to reduce your bodyfat ( which will occur when you go into pre contest training mode), you can do all the ab work in the world and the abs will probably not really show.



> I'm very anxious to see his program for me, That guy's is having some gear and he is training 3 hours in a row into the gym, no cardio, that's what he told me, Not about the gear but about his training, and he mention quickly to my self that some little gear, can not do harm if it is well taken    He is freaking me at the same times, and aks if I was able to train around 2 hours, so I clear him that 1hr to 1hr15 minutes is the max I would allow my self to the gym.
> 
> So I'm anxious to received his program, well happy to be working with someone who have better experience of me, but at the same time's it is freaking me a little, just the way I see how he is working. I guess it will be a great experience.


I'm confused again. Is he talking about you taking "gear"??? If so, that is your decision to make, but if you intend to train naturally and he is talking about gear, I would again seriously question if he is the right trainer for you. I am frankly shocked that anyone would bring up the subject of gear to someone is still relatively new to bodybuilding. The stuff has serious non reversible health implications, no matter how "little" the dosage, for any woman and should only be considered by both men and women when they have reached a very advanced stage of training and development and have exhausted their body's natural abilities to gain muscle mass.


----------



## kim (Dec 1, 2004)

Egoatdoor said:
			
		

> Do not be afraid to speak your mind to him on this matter if you feel really strongly about. If both of us are thinking the same thing in regards to the lats, that must mean there is some substance to the argument. I saw the relative lack of wdith right away in your rear view pictures you posted before, so it seems to be an obvious potential weakness and believe me I know from my own experience that when you diet down and all the surface bodyfat is trimmed away, any weaknesses you have in muscle symmetry will become even more glaring.
> 
> You are right Ego, I know that my lat need to get bigger and my rear deltoid are not good and it's my fault because I did not work them enough. This will be my main focus, with my legs
> 
> ...



Yes Ego, he talk to me about gear with my first meeting with him, and there is no way I'm gonna use some gear, I know about the irrevesible effects for a women. Glutamin and creatine is all what I'm taking and will be taking.  Hey I'm 43 year's old soon and eventhough I will be 25, I won't take any gear. And I thin that I can achieve a great physical with any gear, just a real good eating plan, working hard and with my glutamin and creatine.

That's for sure that when I will received my workout from him, I will bring it into my log's training. You'll be able to take a look at it.

Many thank's for supporting me through my log's and achievements, I appreciate all you feedback so much.


----------



## klmclean (Dec 1, 2004)

Hi Kim  

I'm off to the states until Sunday, but I'll be checking in with you when I get back   Thanks again for visiting my journal and sharing your advice regarding the flaxseeds.


----------



## simbh (Dec 2, 2004)

Hey kim !

Your plan looked pretty good yesterday even though you didn't have all the food you migh of wanted 

Anyways , have a great day , and try to do some groceries


----------



## jstar (Dec 2, 2004)

Hey Kim!

Everything is looking super duper! I am glad to see you are considering competition and hired a trainer but I feel a bit worried for you. The others are right - be careful who you choose as a trainer. If he is suggesting steroids on day one I would just make it absolutely clear to him that is not going to happen. Naturals and "users" don't train alike either. Because he is on gear he is training 3 hours at a time and for the rest of us that would be overtraining...good luck though. I know you will kick butt if you do decide to compete.


----------



## Egoatdoor (Dec 2, 2004)

jstar said:
			
		

> Hey Kim!
> 
> Naturals and "users" don't train alike either. Because he is on gear he is training 3 hours at a time and for the rest of us that would be overtraining...


Jstar has an excellent point here. A user can train 5 or 6 days a week, train intensely all the time and do things such as 3 days on, 1 day off because steroids boost the body's recovery abilities. A natural trainer would almost always become quickly overtrained doing these programs.


----------



## kim (Dec 2, 2004)

*Ego and Jstar:*  Thank's so much for your advice,    I make it clear with Jimmy, my new trainer's and today I just received my workout and the guy is really okay, I'll explain later on on my other poste what's everything is looking for me.  Jstar, I don't think, I'm ready for compete, I think my shoulder's are too weak, my rear deltoid are not good at all.  I talk with Jimmy and he said, I'll train you for March like you were going to do it, but he is not sure I can be ready.  He really feel that my shoulder's are really weak, but he is impress with my biceps and my back. I love when people are honest with me.

*Simbh:*   I make the grocery, now I'm full of cottage cheese, eggs, brocoli and everything    I'm so happy for you for your new job in the Gym, Yahoo for you   

*Klmclean:* Hope you have a nice weekend girl, don't know where you are going, but have fun big times. And hope everything is going well for you with the cramp things. - Take Care


----------



## kim (Dec 2, 2004)

*WEDNESAY UPDATE*

It was a good running days, so running that planning my eating plan was not pretty good. So I have been craving tonight on some foods that are not really really, OH well, at least, I have done my groceries, so everything is there. Also big running to meet customer's on the road, so it was a crazy running days.

*MEETING MY PT WITH MY NEW WEIGHT PROGRAMS TRAINING*.

So today I met with my new Trainer's Jimmy. He did workout my program for my shoulders, back, quads only, biceps and abs. So next monday, the rest of my program will be finalized for my harmstring, triceps and calves.

The first goal has he explain to me, is to equilibrate my symetrie.
So my real weak point as per his experience are my shouder's, abs and legs like he mentionned. 

1) My rear deltoids  are really bad and he want to build like he said a big plate over there. So my shoulder's will be train 2 times in a week. We are going to work them hard.

2) My quads and harmstring  will be work on 2 separate day's.

3) My abs  for what I received today will be work for now 2 times a day. I don't know if he will add another training day's in the week for them. Will see next monday.

4) My back, I'm happy with what he gaves me, so I'm still working on getting my lats bigger.

As for now my days will look as:

*1 day: Chest / Quads / Abs (upper abs workout)
2 day: Back / biceps / abs (lower abs workout)*

The rest of the wokout is to come.

We went together on all exercices form, and I don't regret at all putting all my faith with that guys. He really show me while doing my back, how first to stabilize my shoulder's to block them and then pulling with my lats. I was needing someone like him to teach me so much with my form regarding my lats. I realized that the way I have been working my lats, with the lat pulldown, how bad I was doing them, My chin-up will have 4 different positions (grip), to target all angle, so meaning 4 sets of chin-ups, Rowing machine for my back, as well 3 position with different grips and reps, and another set with again the 3 positions, but working them differently so meaning 6 sets. So I love my back workout with the other exercices that I did not mention.

*My shoulders*: Great workout too.

*Abs:* He show me how he is doing his abs, for now the abs workout seem great, no killing or crazy workout with them. As I said upper and lower abs will be separate. The only things, that oh well, I don't really like, well it's the chair leg raise cause I think they work much more the hips flexor then anything. Anyhow he told me that those abs workout will give better definition eventually. So no weight add to my abs for now.

*QUADS:* I was expecting more different exercices, but will follow is advise, so for now 2 exercices for the quads, ONLY - Will see (Squat and leg extension but a little blast with the leg extension. But Squat 6 x 20-15-12-10-8-20 and legs extension 15-12-(8-4 mass non stop) (8-4 mass non stop)- 12. Will be great to experience that. He want to get my quads with better definition.

So I'm pretty happy because, the shoulder's workout is great, the back workout is great, the quads and harmstring are split in 2 days. It was what I was doing very oftlently for my quads and hamstring. So his thinking is about the same as me.

Really the only thing for now that I doubt is the famous Chair leg raise because I do think that it will target much more my hip flexor then anything.

*SO MEAN GOAL: EQUILIBRATRE MY SYMETRIE AND TRYING TO SEPARATE MY MUSCLES. * He don't really want me to get any bigger for now, he just want to equilibrate everything while being able to see all muscles really separate.

PRETTY - PRETTY HAPPY with his workout and all the time's he took to watch out all form and explain everything with me. I wasn't shy at all to ask some question of why that exercises or why this one and what is the goal of each exercices and where was the real target.

So next Monday, I will start my day 1 with his program.

No need to said that tomorrow is Friday and all sales rep have to be to the main office for sales meeting, so as always, all Friday's......S.....K.


----------



## simbh (Dec 2, 2004)

REally fun to see that new workout Kim ... I post a little info on what creatine has done for me since I started it 

I hope that training helps you reach your goal , and remember , you have to stay focused on what you eat !

If you want a good ab exercise if ever you feel that for some reason it doesnt work as well as you want it to be , I have a crazy one that works the middle / lower and mostly the side abs. I got this one from men's health , its on the swiss ball , its kinda weird to get used to first (took2 me about 5-6 times of doing some small sets to get the hang of it) . If you dont get mad at the damn swiss ball too quick , its great.


----------



## kim (Dec 2, 2004)

simbh said:
			
		

> REally fun to see that new workout Kim ... I post a little info on what creatine has done for me since I started it
> 
> I hope that training helps you reach your goal , and remember , you have to stay focused on what you eat !
> 
> If you want a good ab exercise if ever you feel that for some reason it doesnt work as well as you want it to be , I have a crazy one that works the middle / lower and mostly the side abs. I got this one from men's health , its on the swiss ball , its kinda weird to get used to first (took2 me about 5-6 times of doing some small sets to get the hang of it) . If you dont get mad at the damn swiss ball too quick , its great.



Oh    Simbh, GREAT, GREAT, GREAT    I will like to have your workout with the swiss ball because, sometimes I will do my abs at home and I don't have a chair leg raises and I think that some times I may be out of time in gym to workout my abs, so at least If I can have a good workout to do at home with my Swiss ball, it will be so great.   

You are a sweetie


----------



## dalila (Dec 2, 2004)

Hi Kim, I am looking at your meals right now, and it seem unbelievable that you get 1,800cals a day with "32gm of oats here and 100gm of salmon there"... how do you check your cals, do you use fitday.com? 

Your bis are so strong girl!! I am impressed!!


----------



## simbh (Dec 2, 2004)

Oki kim , Ill try to scan the article itself , that way it will be way easier for you to understand ... I should be able to do that this weekend.


----------



## kim (Dec 2, 2004)

dalila said:
			
		

> Hi Kim, I am looking at your meals right now, and it seem unbelievable that you get 1,800cals a day with "32gm of oats here and 100gm of salmon there"... how do you check your cals, do you use fitday.com?
> 
> Your bis are so strong girl!! I am impressed!!



Hi Dalila, I track everythig manually as per the label of the food I am buying.  Except for my chicken breast, sirloin steak, eggs and white eggs, so for those one I'm using the Chart of Tom's Venuto and the rest is all track manually.  I do not trust fitday or calorie king, I really prefer tracking everything manual to a T, to make sure that I'm eatin the right amount of prot/carbs/fat.


----------



## kim (Dec 2, 2004)

simbh said:
			
		

> Oki kim , Ill try to scan the article itself , that way it will be way easier for you to understand ... I should be able to do that this weekend.



Simbh    YOU ROCK


----------



## kim (Dec 6, 2004)

*MONDAY UPDATE*

*COTTAGE LIFE*

Back from a great weekend to the Cottage and so great being at the cottage that since I decided to end up my cut, I'm also feeling that my eating plan is not as good on my weekends and it seem that it's my second monday that I'm not happy about my eating plan during my weekend. So I will have to get more strict at the cottage. I'm probably feeling too much comfortable with my achievement and I'm getting into a confort zone  So better kick my self to the right place to be more disciplinated during the weekend.

Alot and Alot of snow to the cottage, so we will have to buy our ticket season skying. At least, I will move more my butt during my weekends and probably in 2 weeks we're gonna be able to do some skating on the lake too.

*FIRST WORKING DAY AS PER MY NEW PT WORKOUT PROGRAM'S.

WORKOUT OF THE DAY

SHOULDER'S*

Barbell press smith: 15-12-6-8 / 65-75-85-75
Bent over side low pulley 1 arm - supperset - Pull down behind the neck: 12/12/12/ - 10/10/10 ss 10/10/10 - 60/75/75
Dumbell press supination: 12/8/6 - 15/20/20

Note: I just love my shoulder's workout, I was feeling them so much.

*LEGS QUADS*

Squat Smith Machine: 20/15/12/10/8/20 - 65/75/85/95/115/65
Leg extension: 15/12/(8-4)/(8-4)- 12 - 40/40/(40-70)/(55-85)-55

I'm feeling that I should raise my velocity on my lifting up, I tend to be to slow with it and my legs get fatigue very fastly. So I'm going to add more velocity to my weight up but keep my eccentric very slow. My PT find that I'm too much slow on my eccentric too So I will have to pay more attention to my tempo, but I like to go slow on my way back.

*ABS WORKOUT * 

Crunch on the floor but sit-up: 3x/20/20/15
Decline sit-up: 3x15/15/20

Note: I just hate the decline sit-up, who dare to tell me that it is not hurting the back a little. Yea, I try to round my self while bringing my body up, but I feel that my back is touch as well. So I guess I will do some hyperextension just before getting my abs workout.

*NEW GOAL*

As always, I'm always trying to find new goal to keep my mind focus. Now that my major goal has been achieve and the cutting plan is ended, I just order my manual course and guide training from Can-Fit Pro to become a CPT. I reach one girl from Montreal who his one of the ressource Can-Fit Pro team (CPT) and talk with her on the phone. So the exam will be on march 26th - 2005. So I will have plenty of time to prepare my self for that test. And then after, I'll be looking to get certified as well as a Nutritionist. So more goal, I'm fixing to my self. And one of my Major goal is in regard to eventually changed my carrer plan, so I'll be working eventually to completed my scraptbook transformation and get all Certification that I can. At my new gym they are looking for some PT Trainer's but unfortunatley I'm not ready or certified for anything and I have to concentrated alot of studying all the body part anatomy as well. So still big works for me and very interesting as well. So alot of big plan in my head, yep little girl with big plan, but I love it so much. One day at the time, to reach every goal.

Will update tonight my eating plan.


----------



## simbh (Dec 6, 2004)

Nice to see you had a good time at your cottage kim . Its fun to see you have new goals to get you going . Im also thinking of doing my bachelors degree in training , but Im still thinking . Keep that good attitude going , and the results will come 

I didnt forget you with the abs exercise , Ill try to do it this week , Ive been so busy with training / job / studying its not even funny.


----------



## kim (Dec 6, 2004)

simbh said:
			
		

> Nice to see you had a good time at your cottage kim . Its fun to see you have new goals to get you going . Im also thinking of doing my bachelors degree in training , but Im still thinking . Keep that good attitude going , and the results will come
> 
> I didnt forget you with the abs exercise , Ill try to do it this week , Ive been so busy with training / job / studying its not even funny.



It's okay Simbh, I know what it is getting so busy and running all the times. It will be great making a bachelors degree in training, now you already work to the gym    I'm getting jealous now.


----------



## kim (Dec 6, 2004)

*MONDAY UPDATE EATING PLAN *  

I don't know why, but today, I'm not eating, I AM FEEDING MY SELF I just don't know if it is because I ate so much on this weekend, but If I would have lesson to my self  I WOULDN'T HAVE ATE.    But just thinking about my achievements    I ate, well I feed my self.  

*SO HERE WHAT'S HAPPEN*

*MEAL 1*

6 whites
32g oatmeal
2 teaspoon flaxseed grinded

*MEAL 2 PWO*

1 Scoop whey shake
1 banana
32g oatmeal

*MEAL 3*

60gr High Protein Cheese 
2 white
32g oatmeal

*MEAL 4*

1 whole egg
2 whites
50gr chicken breast
1 medium tomato
5ml UDO'S

*MEAL 5  *   This one is the next coming   

1/2 cup cottage cheese
1 teaspoon of NPB

*CALORIE INTAKE: 1,452
Protein: 128.3g
Carbs: 162g
Fat: 32g*

At least, I ate my BMR    but, not enough veggies, where are my spinach, brocoli and aspargus  

HONESTLY, regarding my eating plan, It's much more easy being on a cut eating plan - 1000 times more easy.    Or my dawn body mind is just already condition with all those cutting months, well 11 months   Sometimes I'm feeding my self so much  Some day's it's more easy, but today was one of those day's that...............I WANT TO BE ON A CUT,   I guess it will pass, just gonna have a good bath with bubble and knock my self in the bed.


----------



## Egoatdoor (Dec 6, 2004)

I'm having trouble understanding what your new split will be. Last Thursday, you spelled it out as 1) Chest/Quads/Abs  2) Back/Biceps/Abs.

This workout today was Shoulders, Quads and Abs.

I'm confused.


----------



## Egoatdoor (Dec 6, 2004)

kim said:
			
		

> HONESTLY, regarding my eating plan, It's much more easy being on a cut eating plan - 1000 times more easy.  Or my dawn body mind is just already condition with all those cutting months, well 11 months  Sometimes I'm feeding my self so much Some day's it's more easy, but today was one of those day's that...............I WANT TO BE ON A CUT,  I guess it will pass, just gonna have a good bath with bubble and knock my self in the bed.


Its perfectly normal to feel some resistance to eating more when you have been cutting back for so long. But if you want to add some size, you do need to eat more. Take it in little steps at a time. Add a bit to your portions at one meal, or throw in some extra calories with another helping of a protein source. If you can stand canned chunk light tuna, adding a half a can to one of your meals will be 75 calories and another 17 grams of protein.


----------



## kim (Dec 6, 2004)

Egoatdoor said:
			
		

> I'm having trouble understanding what your new split will be. Last Thursday, you spelled it out as 1) Chest/Quads/Abs  2) Back/Biceps/Abs.
> 
> This workout today was Shoulders, Quads and Abs.
> 
> I'm confused.



Good Night Ego,

I'm sorry, I was confused too when I write down my split.  So it was really:

Day 1: Shoulder's, Quads and Abs 1 (upper abs)

Day 2: Back, Biceps and Abs 2 (lower abs)

Haven't receive yet my other's training day's.  My Pt was not there today. 

I'm happy with my shoulder's workout, but for my quads I would have thought that  he will have incorporate some hack squat or leg press.  Usually when I was working my quads alone (no hamstring workout) I was  doing something like 3 to 4 sets of Squat and leg press before finishing with the leg extension and sometimes I was suppersetting my squat with some sissy squat.  I do feel that the legs workout he gave me is     well, no what I thought it will be.  I know sometimes more is not always the better but only squats as 10-15-12-10-8-20 and the leg extension  15-12 (8-4) (8-4) 12. Well I like the leg extension pattern rep but the squats    Oh well... What do you think   

From now I'm not doing cardio, but I think that I will begin to add some max-0-t cardio's (15minutes) on the recurent bike.


----------



## klmclean (Dec 6, 2004)

Hi Kim


----------



## Paynne (Dec 7, 2004)

Looking good Kim  We 40ish ppl need to stick together


----------



## kim (Dec 7, 2004)

Paynne said:
			
		

> Looking good Kim  We 40ish ppl need to stick together



  Hi Paynne and Klmclean   

Of course 40 year's and more is a great age and what ever age we are, we still can be looking Awesome    Glad to see that I'm not the only one over 40.  Is there any girlies here, over this board, over then 40.


----------



## kim (Dec 7, 2004)

*TUESDAY WORKOUT*

*BACK * 

Chin-ups(4 diff grips):9/10/(5-5)/(5-5) - Ass.weight:80/95/(95-110)(110-125)
Lat pull down WG9-6)/(7-5)/8/8 - (60-45)/(60-45)/60/60
Lat pull down CG: 12/8/(8-4)/12 - 60/60/(45-90)/60
Row Machine 3 grips: 12/12/12 - 40/40/40
Row Machine 3 grips (Keep shoulder's back and contract) 8/8/8 - 40/40/55

*BICEPS*

Barbell curl 12/12/11 - 30/30/30
Cable curl 21s: 21s/21s/21s/ - 20-10-10
Curl concentrated: 12/12/12 - 10/(10-5)/(10-5)

It was a pretty good back workouts and my back was dead after it. Bicep's was great too.

I Still have to do my abs, but I was out of time's in gym to get them done, so tonight will work my abs:

3 set 15-20 of leg raise and 3 set 15-20 lying up torso.

I just received from Jimmy my other's 2 day's workout and we have gone through all exercices. All I can said, he design great workouts, so I just have to stick with it and see what will happens.

The only thing that once again, I do not really agree with is my 3rd workout for my abs. So, some torso twist machine  and has I said the chair leg raise which I think work much more the hip flexor then anything. From now these are the only 2 exercices, that I may be changed. I'm reading so much on everything and from all what I have read from these 2 abs workout, oh well  on these one, I'll do my hard head. 

I may change eventually some position exercises from his workout regarding triceps and hamstring. I will prefer beginning the hamstring workout with the SLDL instead of the legg press and begining the triceps with some overhead extension instead of the pushdown triceps. So I'll keep his exercices, but will probably change some position exercices. Once again, alot of reading and what I have all read and God Knows that I read everynights and SO MUCH, eliot that I can be or I just love it so much, it is all coming back to the samething. So I will make some little adjustement from his workout.

As well he incorporate 1 session of cardio of 20 minutes per week. So I was looking to add 1 session too. But with my reading of last night and new update articles from Skip La Cour, I'll probably add a max-o-t Cardio right after my training on the bike.  So I'll probably add 1 or 2 max-o-t cardio's  

Will update my eating plan tonight


----------



## kim (Dec 7, 2004)

kim said:
			
		

> *TUESDAY WORKOUT*
> 
> 
> Lat pull down WG9-6)/(7-5)/8/8 - (60-45)/(60-45)/60/60



  How come there is a sad smilies over there, no sad smilies there, I'm pretty happy of my day


----------



## simbh (Dec 7, 2004)

The sad smilie is because you put youre ":" and just after it you put "(" ... As soon as they are one againts each other , they do the sad smilie. 

Its starting to get pretty good kim .. Youll be stronger than me pretty soon 

Keep up the good work as always !


----------



## kim (Dec 7, 2004)

simbh said:
			
		

> The sad smilie is because you put youre ":" and just after it you put "(" ... As soon as they are one againts each other , they do the sad smilie.
> 
> OH I see the reason why now
> 
> ...



Have a great day


----------



## kim (Dec 7, 2004)

*TUESDAY EATING PLAN UPDATE*

Today    I ATE AND ATE     iT was easy. So there I go:

*MEAL 1*

High protein pancake ( 3 whites, 1 whole egg, 1 scoop whey shake, 32g oatmeal, all mix together with some splenda on the the top)   

*MEAL 2 (Pre-Workout)*

1 Scoop whey 
100gr frozen blueberies
32g oatmeal

*MEAL 3 (pwo)*

1 scoop whey
1 banana
32g oatmeal

*MEAL 4*

60g High Protein Cheese    Not too bad though: (120-21gP/3gC/2.4gF)
8 once skim milk
1 peach

*SNACK 5*

21 almonds - I COUNT THEM   

*MEAL 6*

4 oz Sirloin Steak
1 mix cup salade/spinach
1/2 mix cup brocoli and cauliflower
10 ml UDO's blend oil
Balsamic vinegar

*MEAL 7*
1/2 cup cottage cheese
1 teaspoon NPB

*CALORIE INTAKE :  2,155 cal   
Protein: 191.9g
Carbs: 171.4g
Fat 78g*


----------



## kim (Dec 8, 2004)

*WESDNESDAY WORKOUT UPDATE*

*CHEST WORKOUT*

DB Press: 15-12-9-7 / 15-20-25-30
Pec Dec Flys 15-12 / 25-25
Incline flys with Atwist: 8-8 /10/15
Upper Chest Press Machine: 12-8-8-12 / 40-(60-40)40-20
Dips assisted: 7-6-10 / WA 110-110-126

*TRICEPS WORKOUT*

Skulls: 15-10-8-8 / 20-30-20-20
Triceps push down: 12-8-10-10 / 40-(50x5-40x3)-50-40
1 arm rvs pulldown: 12-12-12 / 10-10-10


My body begin to be really sore by all sides. Tomorow will have to target my hamstring, shoulder's again and abs. I begin to like what I see in my quads,   hopefully the quads and shoulder's are my real target and OH well abs as well. I always neglected my abs, so now, time to get serious with them. Still hate doing them.  

Will update my eating plan tonight.


----------



## kim (Dec 8, 2004)

*WEDNESDAY EATING PLAN UPDATE*

*MEAL 1*

6 White
32g oatmeal
2 tspoon of flax seed grinded

*MEAL 2 (pre-workout)*

1 Scoop whey shake
100gr frozen raspberries
32g oatmeal

*MEAL 3 (post-wokout)*

1 Scoop whey shake
1 banana
64g oatmeal

*MEAL 4*

75g smoke tuna
60gr high protein cheese
1/2 cup spinach
1/2 cup califlower
10ml Udo's blend oil

*MEAL 5*

1 cup cottage cheese
1 teaspoon NPB

*CALORIE INTAKE 1,766 cal
Protein 162.1g
Carbs: 201.5g
Fat 34.7g
BREADOWN 37%/46%/18%*


----------



## kim (Dec 9, 2004)

*THURSDAY WORKOUT*

The plan for today was working my hamstring which I did and worked my shoulder's (second workout of the week) which I DID NOT, and having 20 minutes cardio which I DID NOT. 

It seems that the training that my PT design to me is way too long, too many reps and sets. And I know that more is not the better. It was making close to 1h15 I was working at the gym when I decided to do my abs instead of getting into my shoulder's workout and then having a 20 minutes cardio.  

 I was pretty exhausted after my legs workout and seeing all the times it took me  there was no way I was going to get into the shoulder's workout and then cardio's. I remember that my PT trained 3 hours in a row,   but I'm not taking any gear    and I find that too much is counter productive, so I will modify the trainings that he gave me as per what I was doing before and before getting a trainers  I do appreciate alot my shoulder's workout and back workouts, but for the rest, I'll modify some of his exercises. I did always got succes with what I was doing and I know that our body need change, or shock while training, so that's for sure, that there are some things that I will change.

Anyhow here what's happen:

*LEGS WORKOUT - HAMSTRING*

Leg press: 13/15/15/12 - 50/40/40/40 (I'm not counting the plate), this machine plate is really much more heavy that my other gym's, that's crazy.
Lying leg curl - supperset- 1 leg lying leg curl:
20/12/8/8/12 supperset with 8/8/8  : 50/(80-20)- (80-20) - (65-20) - (7x65drop 4x40)
Standing leg curl: 12/12/12 - 10/15/15
Stiff dead leg Lift: 12/12/12/12 - 85/105/105/105

That's it, I'm completly exhausted,   I know that I have a cold since 2 day's and I am training eventhough my cold, but God Dammit, this workout was SO.............LONG. So it mean 19 sets for the legs and I haven't count the reps  that's crazy or I'm way out with my thinking,   or it's my cold that is right now giving me some brain dammage.  

*ABS WORKOUT*

Crunch machine: 15/15/15 - 30/30/30
Torso Twist machine: 15/15/15 - 20/20/20

That's it, I can not give more energy,   BYE-BYE, shoulder's workout and Hell to the Cardio's.  

Will update my eating plan tonight.


----------



## kim (Dec 9, 2004)

kim[B said:
			
		

> LEGS WORKOUT - HAMSTRING[/B]
> 
> Leg press: 13/15/15/12 - 50/40/40/40 (I'm not counting the plate), this machine plate is really much more heavy that my other gym's, that's crazy.
> Lying leg curl - supperset- 1 leg lying leg curl:
> ...



QUESTION:  What is the mean goal starting my lying leg curl with 20 reps if I have already target it before with my leg press 4 x 15 as supposed. If it were me, I wouldn't have start with 20 reps, anyone any idea's behind that one and my PT point of view.


----------



## kim (Dec 9, 2004)

*THURSDAY'S EATING PLAN UPDATE*

*MEAL 1*

1 french toast fortified (which is 1 whole wheat bread, 2 whites, 1 whole egg, 1/2 scoop of whey)

*MEAL 2 (pre-workout)*

1 scoo whey
100gr frozen raspberries
32g oatmeal

*MEAL 3 (post-workout)*

1 scoop whey
1 banana 
32g oatmeal
1 cup whole wheat cereal - no milk

*MEAL 4*

4 onces chicken breast
1/2 cup brown rice

*MEAL 5*

2.5oz steam trout
2oz Chicken breast
50gr Avocado
1/2 cup brocoli

*MEAL 6*

1 cup cottage cheese
1 teaspoon NPB

*CALORIES INTAKE: 1,987 cal
Protein 198.4g
Carbs 194.9g
Fat 46G
BREAKDOWN: 40%/39%/21%*


----------



## Paynne (Dec 9, 2004)

kim said:
			
		

> *THURSDAY'S EATING PLAN UPDATE*
> 
> *MEAL 1*
> 
> 1 french toast fortified (which is 1 whole wheat bread, 2 whites, 1 whole egg, 1/2 scoop of whey)



French people actually eat French toast?


----------



## simbh (Dec 10, 2004)

Lol , yes we do and we also eat french fries (well I used to , not anymore cuz they dont fit in my diet) . But we don't eat freedom fries , if that is what you were wondering.


----------



## kim (Dec 10, 2004)

We also eat   bad POUTINE   which is french fries with chunck cheese with a nice fatty sauce and it all stick to our  

And yes on top of the French Toast, alot of Slenda,    what a nice threat.


----------



## Paynne (Dec 11, 2004)

I'm going to have to try that fortified french toast.  Protein pancakes or oatmeal with a scoop of whey is getting old.


----------



## Egoatdoor (Dec 24, 2004)

Hi Kim, you haven't posted for awhile. Hope everything is OK.

Happy holidays to you and your family.


----------



## klmclean (Jan 3, 2005)

Are you ever coming back


----------



## kim (Jan 23, 2005)

I am back    It seem that I have been missing that board so much and too much and now I am back at it and back at my weight training since 2 weeks.  The return after the hollidays have been a little rough.  It was a too long break almost close to 4 weeks, hum.... not a good idea and I won't take any more a SO long break but I guess that I was deserving a good brakes after that first year of transformation, well from a couch potatoes life to a better fit transformation of my body, health and mind. It was nice break. 

So eventhough, I have been going really relax with my eating plan, it seem that I haven't make too much dammage. As per my stat of yesterday, I am 123.6 pounds with a BF of 15.3% as per my mOron Body fat tools. I have cheat and cheat and I haven't take any weight or fat. Talk about muscles burning more calories at rest, I love it, but now bach to my transformation Year of 2005, hope to see some great improvements.

Well, I discover the blogs things and this is keeping me pushing  more to keep my self on going for achieve something great for my next 43 years. A kind of story book of my transformation with all my thoughts. If ever someone are interesting to see how a blogs look, I'm sure alot of people know's already about it, but I am having fun to blog my thoughts, days, pictures, eating plan and everything at: http://nicofitnessreturn.tripod.com/

But I need to be back here, with people working through transforming their life, helping each other and supporting each other.

So will be back tomorrow on my logs and keep pushing with all of you.

Hope everybody have had some great hollidays.

Back at it


----------



## simbh (Jan 24, 2005)

Rebonjour kim

Glad to see you're back here kim ... I'm sure you havn't lost much ! Keep it up


----------

